# ~~~~> Visa Renewal Date



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I was doing some research on visa renewal information and came across a post on another forum where the person said; 

*“If you got your initial FM3 in the US or Canada, by the way, your renewal date is the date you actually entered Mexico at the border and had your visa first stamped. It is not the date you picked up your new FM3 at the consulate in the US where you got it.”*

Does anyone know if this is true? I received my visa in the U.S. on December 10th and it was stamped on February 13th which one would be my renewal date?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"Fecha de Vencimiento" is the date you are looking for, and it is posted in your booklet. That is the expiration date and you should apply for renewal 30 days prior to that date.

When you entered Mexico, you should have been stamped 'in' on the 'Entradas' page. Upon arrival at your destination, you had 30 days to register you FM3 with INM and establish your address in Mexico.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Update;*

Went to INM today, they told me that the visa is valid for 1 year from the date a person arrives into the country, not from the date the visa was issued. I hope this helps anyone else that may have a similar problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Silence,
That applies only to your visa and the circumstances under which it was issued, which are now obsolete for newly issued visas. Yours is an unusual case and should not be an example for others. The vast majority of visas are issued in Mexico.

The 'no inmigrante' and 'inmigrante' visas are now issued only in Mexico. As soon as the old FM3/2 booklets are renewed, you will be issued a plastic 'credencial', which will have the expiration date printed on the back.


----------

